# [Risolto]Problemi con drivers nvidia.....

## stefanoxjx

Ciao a tutti, dopo un paio di giorni di ricerche e prove per riuscire a mettere firefox in italiano   :Embarassed:   mi ritrovo con un'altro problema.

Ho installato i drivers nvidia seguendo la guida che ho scaricato dal sito, quindi:

- Ho configurato e ricompilato il kernel attivando anche "pci express support" che non era menzionato nella guida, però la mia mainboard ha lo slot pci express.

- Ho emerso nvidia-glx che come specificato dalla guida, si è automaticamente emerso anche nvidia-kernel.

- Ho configurato xorg.conf inserendo sulla voce Driver "nvidia" togliendo la riga dri a aggiungendo la riga glx.

- Ho eseguito opengl-update nvidia

- Ho verificato che il modulo nvidia si caricasse regolarmente (modprobe nvidia) 

A questo punto se lancio il server X, mi ritorna subito in console e sul log trovo:

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xE0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xF0000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(Ho postato solo la parte finale del log, che è quella dove si vedono gli errori).

Ho fatto varie ricerche nel forum e non, ma non ho trovato risposte che facevano al caso mio.

Inoltre ho già configurato i drivers nvidia su altre distro e non ho mai avuto problemi, solo che in questo caso mi trovo a configurare i drivers su una scheda madre/video pci express (cosa nuova per me) e su gentoo (cosa nuova per me).

Che faccio? mi tengo il 2D!?!?!?!

Grazie delle eventuali risposte.

Ciao.Last edited by stefanoxjx on Sun Jan 22, 2006 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neryo

converebbe che postassi il tuo xorg.conf

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *neryo wrote:*   

> converebbe che postassi il tuo xorg.conf

 

Eccolo:

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZaxisMapping" "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "LG1810B"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nVidia FX6600"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nVidia FX6600"

    Monitor     "LG1810B"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection
```

Edit Cazzantonio ----- Vediamo di usare il bbcode please 

----------

## Lestaat

Io sono su un P4, radeon 7000, 512 MB ram codec acc compilato correttamente ma anche a me non si vede mentre sulla ubuntu del mio collega si.

----------

## Onip

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Mi sa che "qualcuno" ha sbagliato thread....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

Che versione di nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx stai utilizzando? E che kernel (tipo/versione) (es. gentoo-sources-2.6.14)?

Per esempio con le ultime versioni di gentoo-sources ( >=2.6.13) le versioni stabili ma "vecchiotte" dei driver nvidia non funzionano correttamente, bisogna smascherare le versioni più recenti ed installarle!

----------

## Lestaat

 *Onip wrote:*   

>    
> 
> Mi sa che "qualcuno" ha sbagliato thread....     

 

GHGH LOL

ebbene si

scusate tanto ma ormai avete risposto e non posso più cancellarlo....

Mi scavo una buchetta e mi ci infilo dentro...

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Che versione di nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx stai utilizzando? E che kernel (tipo/versione) (es. gentoo-sources-2.6.14)?
> 
> Per esempio con le ultime versioni di gentoo-sources ( >=2.6.13) le versioni stabili ma "vecchiotte" dei driver nvidia non funzionano correttamente, bisogna smascherare le versioni più recenti ed installarle!

 

Kernel gentoo 2.6.14-r5

nvidia-kernel 1.0.6629-r5

nvidia-glx 1.0.6629-r6

----------

## stefanoxjx

Quindi divrei fare:

echo "media-video/nvidia-glx          ~x86" >> /etc/portace/package.use

echo "media-video/nvidia-kernel    ~x86" >> /etc/portace/package.use

e poi:

emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel

Giusto così?

Grazie.

----------

## neryo

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> Quindi divrei fare:
> 
> echo "media-video/nvidia-glx          ~x86" >> /etc/portace/package.use
> 
> echo "media-video/nvidia-kernel    ~x86" >> /etc/portace/package.use
> ...

 

no il file dove scrivere e' /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

## stelinux

secondo me il problema è quella riga

Driver "vga"

non commentata. Prova a commentarla. Per quanto riguarda i driver nvidia la serie 8xxxx secondo me è la migliore poichè risolve il noiosissimo problema del vrefresh errato alla chiusura di X.

----------

## stefanoxjx

Fatto, però questa volta Xorg.0.log mi da:

```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly. 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):      Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
```

La mia scheda è una FX 6600 e il PCI Vendor è 0x0300.............sembra che non sia supportata.

Non c'è nemmeno nella lista delle schede compatibli che si trova nel README   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho qualche speranza?

Grazie.

Edit Cazzantonio ---- Per favore usa il bbcode per rendere il post più leggibile... lo consigliano anche le linee guida

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *stelinux wrote:*   

> secondo me il problema è quella riga
> 
> Driver "vga"
> 
> non commentata. Prova a commentarla. Per quanto riguarda i driver nvidia la serie 8xxxx secondo me è la migliore poichè risolve il noiosissimo problema del vrefresh errato alla chiusura di X.

 

Magari fosse quello!!!!

----------

## GiRa

Se è una scheda vecchiotta (tipo TNT2) devi prendere un driver vecchio. Cerca sul sito NVidia e leggiti uno per uno i README delle ultime versioni.

Altrimenti concordo con gli altri: kernel recente implica driver smascherati.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma scusa... hai dato NVmakedevices.sh per creare i device nella dir /dev? altrimenti con cucco che ti rileva la scheda.

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Se è una scheda vecchiotta (tipo TNT2) devi prendere un driver vecchio. Cerca sul sito NVidia e leggiti uno per uno i README delle ultime versioni.
> 
> Altrimenti concordo con gli altri: kernel recente implica driver smascherati.

 

La scheda è recente, è PCI Express.

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma scusa... hai dato NVmakedevices.sh per creare i device nella dir /dev? altrimenti con cucco che ti rileva la scheda.

 

Nella guida che ho seguito (che è quella ufficiale) non c'è scritto nulla a riguardo di questo comando, però su /dev, trovo un nvidiactl che credo sia il device che viene creato da NVmakedvices.sh!!!!

----------

## CarloJekko

ci deve essere sul sito della nvidia uno script che crea automaticamente il tuo xorg.conf ... l'hai provato?

----------

## stefanoxjx

Ieri sera ho provato a reimpostare "nvidia" su xorg.conf e questa volta è partito senza problemi.

Eppure non ho più emerso nulla inerente nvidia dall'ultima volta.

Boh!!

Comunque funziona e questa è la cosa più importante   :Very Happy: 

Grazie a tutti.

Ciao.

----------

